
RFC: Promote Rust's aarch64-unknown-Linux-gnu target to Tier-1 - fork-bomber
https://github.com/rust-lang/rfcs/pull/2959
======
fork-bomber
Engineers from Arm and the Rust language core team have been collaborating on
improving Rust support on Arm AArch64 systems running Linux. This RFC
submission is a key step to formal inclusion of this target triplet into
Rust's extensive CI infrastructure.

